# Stone Veneer inside home



## Reel_Blessed II

Need some help: I love the look of brick or stone / veneer in homes whether it's an entry or seperating rooms. Our kitchen is set up in a way that I think would look awesome by doing an area in a stone veneer. We have arch ways and columns that seperate the kitchen form the living room. I'm thinking I'd want a 12"x12" veneer section on mesh backing. Anyone have suggestions on where to look for such a product? I'm in Austin but can order on line if need be. Checked Home Depot and they just have single 4" squares or brick size but looking to reduce the number of steps. They have some 10 or 12" stone patterns but they seem to be more chair rail accents as opposed to doing a partial wall. 

Thanks


----------



## baynick

Reel

I'm a mason, and while I'm not a fan of the manufactured stone or the lick and stick type application, the interior of a home is the perfect place for these types of veneer.

I know of several masonry supply companies that you could contact, look at the product lines. You can install the thin set products yourself, but a 12'' x 12'' stone is pretty heavy so you might need to adjust your choice of size.

Most supply companies have what is a 1'' thick natural stone that can be adhered to most interior drywall surfaces with a suitable mastic. This mastic comes in a 2-3 gallon bucket, and can be applied directly to the drywall. ( you might need to get your painted surfaces approved ). Just remember when ordering that you will need to get the square footage( length x hieght ) and a linear footage of corners. The material is ordered by the square foot for flats and also by the linear footage for corners.

I would recommend Storm Masonry Supply in College Station. The ph. # is 979-690-0063. They can give you links to photos and product line. 

Good luck, baynick


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

baynick said:


> Reel
> 
> I'm a mason, and while I'm not a fan of the manufactured stone or the lick and stick type application, the interior of a home is the perfect place for these types of veneer.
> 
> I know of several masonry supply companies that you could contact, look at the product lines. You can install the thin set products yourself, but a 12'' x 12'' stone is pretty heavy so you might need to adjust your choice of size.
> 
> Most supply companies have what is a 1'' thick natural stone that can be adhered to most interior drywall surfaces with a suitable mastic. This mastic comes in a 2-3 gallon bucket, and can be applied directly to the drywall. ( you might need to get your painted surfaces approved ). Just remember when ordering that you will need to get the square footage( length x hieght ) and a linear footage of corners. The material is ordered by the square foot for flats and also by the linear footage for corners.
> 
> I would recommend Storm Masonry Supply in College Station. The ph. # is 979-690-0063. They can give you links to photos and product line.
> 
> Good luck, baynick


Thanks Baynick. Yea...it will either be a 4" x 4" slate tile or some type of the 1" stone veneer that I'm looking at. Would you recommend mastic over thinset? Thanks.


----------



## baynick

Reel


Thinset or mastic? It would depend on the material you are appling it to. The supply company could help. Maybe thinset for tile and mastic for the stone? I was under the impression that you wanted more of a stone veneer, thus I would use mastic on a drywall backup and a latex mortar to fill the joints between the stone.

Baynick


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

baynick said:


> Reel
> 
> Thinset or mastic? It would depend on the material you are appling it to. The supply company could help. Maybe thinset for tile and mastic for the stone? I was under the impression that you wanted more of a stone veneer, thus I would use mastic on a drywall backup and a latex mortar to fill the joints between the stone.
> 
> Baynick


Gotcha...It will be some type of stone veneer. Like you mentioned, maybe the 1" veneer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlackHillRanch

Don't know if have already finished your project...But I am new to 2 cool so I just seen it.

Anyway I have all the necessary material left over from a large job... 1-1/2" limestone pretty stuff and thin set...located northwest of San Antone..Let me know I can make you a hell of a deal.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

BlackHillRanch said:


> Don't know if have already finished your project...But I am new to 2 cool so I just seen it.
> 
> Anyway I have all the necessary material left over from a large job... 1-1/2" limestone pretty stuff and thin set...located northwest of San Antone..Let me know I can make you a hell of a deal.


Welcome to 2 Cool. Thanks for the offer. I have not started this project but I'll be looking for a darker stone when I get around to it. Some browns, tan and reds. I'll probably do a ledgestone or stacked stone.


----------



## BlackHillRanch

That would look good man. Dont think we have any like that but i will look anyway.
Good luck and letmee know if you need anymore help


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

BlackHillRanch said:


> That would look good man. Dont think we have any like that but i will look anyway.
> Good luck and letmee know if you need anymore help


Will do. Are you a stone supplier or contractor? My bro-n-law (who lives in SA as well...I'm in Austin) do side projects: patios, pergolas, decks, stone work.


----------



## BlackHillRanch

Work for the family bussiness..Contractor largest in SA! and probaly south texas.


----------



## Crow's Nest

Check out the guys at Bedrock Stone. One in 4 points by Mansfield Dam and one on 290 West just past Oakhill. 

They have real stone cut down to 1" widths in just about any style or color you want.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

BlackHillRanch said:


> Work for the family bussiness..Contractor largest in SA! and probaly south texas.


Very cool....I may look to you for a job depending on my current situation. Let me know if you guys are breaking into the Austin area. I'm not licensed or anything but do have a passion for deign and construction and very creative. Wish I had broken in years ago but always looking for a career instead of a job.

Good luck and I'll check with you to see if you have any excess marterial for a job I come across.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Crow's Nest said:


> Check out the guys at Bedrock Stone. One in 4 points by Mansfield Dam and one on 290 West just past Oakhill.
> 
> They have real stone cut down to 1" widths in just about any style or color you want.


Cool....thanks for the heads up. The closest supplier for me is in Round Rock but I know I've past a couple of places on 620 going out towards the lake.


----------



## BlackHillRanch

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Very cool....I may look to you for a job depending on my current situation. Let me know if you guys are breaking into the Austin area. I'm not licensed or anything but do have a passion for deign and construction and very creative. Wish I had broken in years ago but always looking for a career instead of a job.
> 
> Good luck and I'll check with you to see if you have any excess marterial for a job I come across.


We have done some work in Austin before....Bidding a lot in Fort Hood right now..But yea sounds good partner let me know.


----------



## orthofisher

*Stone Veneer*

We just recently completed a stone veneer wall in a guest bedroom using concrete board screwed to existing drywall/studs and used construction adhesive to afix the stone to the board. It was very easy to do - just takes some time. You can buy an inexpensive 4 inch wet/dry tile saw to cut the veneer material. Here is a link to the stone veneer that we used. Good luck with your project!

http://www.eastweststone.com/


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

orthofisher said:


> We just recently completed a stone veneer wall in a guest bedroom using concrete board screwed to existing drywall/studs and used construction adhesive to afix the stone to the board. It was very easy to do - just takes some time. You can buy an inexpensive 4 inch wet/dry tile saw to cut the veneer material. Here is a link to the stone veneer that we used. Good luck with your project!
> 
> http://www.eastweststone.com/


Very cool..can you post up a pic of your finished wall? How much a SF do the panels cost?


----------



## orthofisher

*Stone Veneer*

We did this one wall. I am sorry but I do not remember the exact prices on this stuff. It was not too expensive but it wasn't cheap either since this is not a manufactured stone. The shape of the panels made it easy to put up but also you cannot tell where the seams are. This is a dry stack type application (no grout) so it made it easier to apply since I only had to use the construction adhesive on the pack of the panels.








Stone Veneer 003.jpg (92.4 KB)


----------



## PassingThru

You might give Savannah Stone a call. They can do custom work also. 
http://www.savannahstoneworks.com/


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

orthofisher said:


> We did this one wall. I am sorry but I do not remember the exact prices on this stuff. It was not too expensive but it wasn't cheap either since this is not a manufactured stone. The shape of the panels made it easy to put up but also you cannot tell where the seams are. This is a dry stack type application (no grout) so it made it easier to apply since I only had to use the construction adhesive on the pack of the panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stone Veneer 003.jpg (92.4 KB)


That is good looking.


----------

